# Demodectic Mange and SCABIES



## GSDowner88 (Sep 27, 2012)

I have recently got a 7 wk old heeler/rat terrier mix. She had a few spots of hair missing and her breeder told me it was fleas. So I bathed and defleaed her and put a spray on conditioner on her spots. Well her spots are getting bigger. I was told it was demodex or scabies. Any home or cheap remedies would be greatly appreciated. Also have a 9 mnth old female GSD that has generalized demodex. Help with that would also be appreciated. I was told to use ivomectin ( I give that monthly for my dogs for heartworms and internal parasites ) can someone help me with dosages.. Also how often to bath in selsun blue? Thanks in advance..


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

GSDowner88 , 
Welcome to DF.
Could you give us a little more information.

Has your 7 wk heeler mix had any puppy shots and a Vet check up? 

Is there a Vet diagnosis for mange type?

Please post a picture of puppy that shows missing hair spots. 

In your pups best interest , it would be advantageous to have an accurate Vet diagnosis of mange type and treatment recommendation. At this point you can develop a home care plan to best suit your needs , and , the sooner the better.

IMO , you will get a lot of input that will benefit you and your pup as soon as you know for sure what you are dealing with.

For now , please try to feed a quality kibble (no corn wheat or soy) because good nutrition plays a large part in dogs with a challenged immune system.



Best , oldhounddog


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

i agree. my dog had demodectic mange. but for treatment, take her to the vet to make sure its mange and not something else. once you are sure, treatment is not that difficult and not really expensive!


----------



## GSDowner88 (Sep 27, 2012)

They have both been diagnosed by a vet but the cost of treatment is RIDICULOUS... considering I have 2 to treat. I have called around other vets to get a price and all are very costly. I have asked them if there were home remedies and they tell me yes but of course a vet won't tell you them because that would just def lose them some money... I can't upload pics I am on my phone and tried last night when I made this post. Thanks again in advance...


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

what did the vet tell you? How are you supposed to treat it?


----------



## GSDowner88 (Sep 27, 2012)

The vet told me it was demodectic mange which I knew already and is caused by a low immune system. The treatment he offered was close to $500 for each dog. One was by ivomectin 1% solution but wouldn't tell me the dosage so I wouldn't do it at home. He knows that's what I worm with. And the other was a series of dippings. Which I know there is no over the counter dip for demodex.. And heard and read other home remedies for it that's why I was asking.


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

i treated my dog with ivomectin. no dips. but it was not too bad when i found out. the dips at my vet would have been 20$ per dip. one dip a week is normal. but as i said, i only used ivomectin. why would he not tell you the dosage?? are you supposed to go there every day? i'm confused. i gave my dog ivomectin for a little longer than one month. every day.


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

In your original post you mention scabies. Please say how scabies is involved?

What shots has pup had? Could you say the amount of Ivemectin 1% you are giving monthly for heartworm prevention?

oldhounddog


----------



## GSDowner88 (Sep 27, 2012)

Vet told me that it's also called scabies I never heard that before... But just going by what he said. Guess he wouldn't give me dosage due to him losing money not sure. What dose did u give ur dog for ivomectin for mange.

Oldhounddog I give 1/10cc per 10lbs of ivomectin 1% every mnth.


----------



## erinmeurer (Sep 17, 2012)

Demodectic Mites and Sarcoptic Mites are two totally different mites. Sarcoptic Mites are scabies these mites are contagious and can be transmitted from one pet to another. Demodectic Mites can not be transmitted from one pet to another. You might want to know which mites your pups have then treat accordingly. $500 per pet is a little high, I don't know where you live but I would get a second opinion. Both mites can be difficult to get rid of completely and I would be willing to bet your older pup who has had the mites for some time will take a bit longer than the young pup. Good Luck...


----------



## GSDowner88 (Sep 27, 2012)

It is demodex that they have. I know that demodex is a hereditary thng. Not the nits but the low immune system. All dogs have the demodex mite. I fond it extremely odd that the 7 wk old pup has demodex.. I never heard of a dog having it that young. But I guess it is possible.  I am not completely in the dark and do have knowledge I just wanted some insight on how to treat them with "home" remedies... As I don't have the money to do the vet route right now... Everything is expensive here.. Specially vets. I paid $120 a piece just for a skin scraping and him confirming what I already knew.


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

Since your little one is only 7weeks old, its not used to ivomectin yet, right? So you have to build tolerance first. My little one was 5 month when we got her and a lab, so i cant tell you the dosage for yours. I started with 0.1 every day and then slowly increased to 0.8 over a period of 3 weeks. Once she was on 0.8 it really started working and i treated for another 3 weeks. Then they were gone. I did not use any dips. She had demodectic mange.
Your dog is younger and smaler, so it probably needs way less.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Try doing a web search for "boosting dog's immune system naturally".

I cannot vouch for the safety or effectiveness of any information or suggestions contained there, but it seems like a good place to start.


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

GSDowner88 said:


> I just wanted some insight on how to treat them with "home" remedies... As I don't have the money to do the vet route right now... Everything is expensive here.. Specially vets. I paid $120 a piece just for a skin scraping and him confirming what I already knew.


Sounds to me like you are doing a good job of caring for your dogs. I understand the financial end of the stick can be problematic from time to time. I am currently caring for 11 rescue dogs and have great respect for those who give their very best effort when providing healthcare , proper shelter , food and love. The payback can not be measured................

Please give the weight of your pup.

I will provide information I have used for treating juvenile demodectic mange and you can make up your mind if this will benefit you and your dogs.

Best , oldhounddog


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

GSDowner88 said:


> Vet told me that it's also called scabies I never heard that before... But just going by what he said. Guess he wouldn't give me dosage due to him losing money not sure. What dose did u give ur dog for ivomectin for mange.


This is why I asked which type of mange your dog was diagnosed with. Demodex mange and Canine scabies (sarcoptic mange) are not the same. Sarcoptic mange (scabiei) is easily transmitted between animals and special care must be taken. 

oldhounddog


----------



## GSDowner88 (Sep 27, 2012)

I dnt usually administer ivomectin until my pups are 10 lbs. I dnt like trying to break it down less than that because I know the risk of ivomectin.. I bought the young pup some selsun blue on my way to work today. I do breed German shepherds but I take in dogs that are in need of help and care. I have NEVER had an issue with anytype of mange. But have done slot of research and had an idea that is what it was when I brought them to the vet.. I am in the process of getting myself enrolled into a vet tech online school. Animals are def my passion and I love meeting and talking to new people to learn as much as possible frm their experiences and help with my own. Thanks to all of y'all...


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

With a puppy so young I would try to just build up the immune system first. I'm guessing the breeder wasn't fantastic so the pups probably didn't have the best care. I'd try bovine colostrum and see if building the immune system works first.


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

GSDowner88 ,

This is what I have used to treat Red or Demodex mange on my rescue dogs 8wks> and 10 lbs> over many years and it worked for me. You can decide if this will benefit you and your dogs.

Basis information : Ivomec 1% injectable (Ivermectin) 50 ml. bottle. Can be purchased from Farm Supply store.

*** Do Not Use Ivomec-Plus , contains chemicals that may harm dog***

1 ml. Ivomec 1% contains 10 mg Ivermectin or 10,000 mcg. (micrograms)

.1 ml. Ivomec 1% contains 1 mg Ivermectin or 1,000 mcg.

================================================== ===

Treatment range : 300 mcg. - 600 mcg. per kg. of dog weight. (Orally Per Day)
1 kg = 2.2 pounds… So for a 10 pound dog, divide by 2.2 = 4.5 kg (kilogram)


300mcg. x 4.5 kg. weight = 1350 mcg. Ivermectin dose at low end of treatment range. (Orally Per Day)
.1 ml Ivomec 1% = 1,000 mcg Ivermectin , so , .15 ml. dose = 1,500 mcg, Ivermectin. (rounded)


600 mcg. x 4.5 kg. weight = 2700 mcg. Ivermectin dose at high end of treatment range. (Orally Per Day)
.1 ml. Ivomec 1% = 1,000 mcg. Ivermectin , so , .3 ml. dose = 3,000 mcg. Ivermectin. (rounded)


Therapeutic range will probably be in the middle of low and high end of range.
Move up treatment range @ 100 mcg. increments every 3 days and stop at halfway point between low and high end treatment range and observe mange for 7 days to see if it starts to resolve. If needed , continue up treatment range using same protocol and stop 3/4 point between low and high end treatment range and observe mange for 7 days to see if it starts to resolve.

Therapeutic range will be the point when mange progress starts to resolve. Do not exceed high end treatment range: 600 mcg/kg

***Stop treatment if any signs of toxic reaction to Ivermectin : May see staggering, vomiting, diarrhea, depression, or dilated pupils.***
================================================== =====
Always wipe rubber top of Ivomec 1% bottle w/ alcohol , let dry.

Always use a new disposable syringe to stick Ivomec 1% bottle.

Draw enough Ivermectin out of source bottle for 2 to 4 weeks of dosing and put in small screw top bottle.


Use clean dosing syringe (no needle) and draw amount needed from screw top bottle for oral dose.
================================================== ======
Always keep things very clean so there is no contamination of meds.
Watch for signs of secondary skin infection : topical anti-biotic or oral anti-biotic may be needed. Consult Vet………
Medicated shampoo or anti-fungal will help, always use luke warm or tepid water and never hot as it will make dog itch worse.
Benadryl will help itching : dose 0.5mg to 2mg per pound dog weight every 12 hrs..
Do not use Hydrocortisone cream or any topical with steroids…..
========================================================
*Safety Note:* As with any drug , make sure that Ivermectin can be used with any other medication , supplement or spot on topical such as Flea Prevention you are using. I do know that Ivermectin should not be used with the " Comfortis Flea control medication". If in doubt as to drug interaction with any med the dog is on ckeck with your vet first before using Ivermectin.


If you have any questions please post back.

oldhounddog


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

My Foster dog has Demodex. I've been building him up to .6 ml (I think thats what it is, all I know is that it is .6)

He looks beter, He is turning Blue again (he is a blue pit) He was so grey and washed out when he came 3 weeks ago. He was so eaten up by fleas he was anemic (SP?) He is so much better now! He runs and plays, just like a 6-7 month old pup should. I'll post pics later, I can't get them off my phone.


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

Glad to hear your Blue Pit is Blue again and feeling better. Looking forward to those pics.

Best , oldhounddog


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

Here is a pic when he was 5 months (before he was living with me) The rescue go in over her head I think, and wasn't giving him his meds so the mange got worse, so thats why I have him.

His name was buddy when he came, but we already had 2 other buddies there, so they were calling him buddy blue. He didn't knoww either of those, but he responds when you say his name like Baloo (the bear in the jungle book)


----------



## PrincessLPN (May 25, 2012)

That is a beautiful dog! I also really love his name, Baloo.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

PrincessLPN said:


> That is a beautiful dog! I also really love his name, Baloo.


I wish you could see him now, he has really filled out, My dang phone is being a jerk (droid) It doesn't want to sinc to my computer


----------



## Shelley t. (Jan 30, 2013)

But are there some breeds, rough collie smooth collie australian shepherd shetland sheepdog intolerant to this drug.


----------



## Shelley t. (Jan 30, 2013)

I have a dip the vet gave me for demodectic mange I believe it's Mitaban, I am not home but could check when I get home. I am taking my male rescue shih tzu out to the vet to double check for heartworms because I am going to begin the ivermectin, I was not comfortable in giving this to a dog since I was grew up giving it to our cows and horses but I give up, I have done everything but that for the mange and nothing works and feel so sorry for my dog. I just do not want to overdose him. I took him to one vet who say a dropperful but am going to another for the heatworm check and dosage check. I believe in second opionions for my family members so as my dogs are family......


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

Shelley t. said:


> But are there some breeds, rough collie smooth collie australian shepherd shetland sheepdog intolerant to this drug.


Breeds affected by the MDR1 mutation (frequency %)

Breed Approximate Frequency 
Australian Shepherd 50% 
Australian Shepherd, Mini 50% 
Border Collie < 5% 
Collie 70 % 
English Shepherd 15 % 
German Shepherd 10 % 
Herding Breed Cross 10 % 
Long-haired Whippet 65 % 
McNab 30 % 
Mixed Breed 5 % 
Old English Sheepdog 5 % 
Shetland Sheepdog 15 % 
Silken Windhound 30 % 

check out this site... http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/depts-vcpl/

Notice that the dose of ivermectin in Heart Guard Plus for dogs is in micrograms........

I dose all my dogs in micrograms and it is very easy to do. My vet says that the dose for HW prevention is so small in Heart Guard that in his opinion even collie breeds can take Heart Guard in a given weight range.

I use Ivomec (ivermectin) and dilute for easy dosing in dogs. 

Caution .... Do not use Ivomec Plus it contains chemicals that could hard your dog !!!

If you would like easy and accurate diluting help please post back.

Best , oldhounddog.


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

Shelley t. said:


> I took him to one vet who say a dropperful but am going to another for the heatworm check and dosage check. I believe in second opionions for my family members so as my dogs are family......


Shelley t,
Please read post number 18 to GSdowner88 about dosing and you will see that accurate dosing is important.

A dropperful is not an accurate measure , please do not do this.

If you need help with dosing Ivermectin please post back.


Best , oldhounddog


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

Salina said:


> i agree. my dog had demodectic mange. but for treatment, take her to the vet to make sure its mange and not something else. once you are sure, treatment is not that difficult and not really expensive!


Hi y'all, I have a 9 month old Neapolitan Mastiff. I started to see some scabs 2 months ago and her hair was falling on those spots so I took her to the Vet and she scraped her and said she has Demodectic mange, which he said it's not big deal. He told me that there were 2 treatments involved for this: 
1- Dips twice a week for 6 months, the only treatment approved by the FDA, or
2- Ivermectin injection, but ORALLY. Through the mouth. He recommended the later. Bella has been 2 months taking 2 cc's of the Ivomec (Ivermectin) every day, and it's the same. Nothing better. The only thing is that the hair is not falling, but she's bumpy and scabby all over, specially on her left cheek The doctor gave her now antibs "just in case" he said. She's been taking 3 "Cephalexin" 500 mgm capsules twice a day, for a total of 3 grams and she's the same. What can I do? I stopped her on the ivermectin because she hardly wanted to eat. She took it for 2 months. So, is my vet accurate? What do you recommend? He also gave me a medicated shampoo containing: Chloroxylenol 2% Salicylic Acid 2% and Sodium Thiosulfate (source of soluble sulfur) Is this good? what can I do? I feel bad for my baby.


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

GSDowner88 said:


> The vet told me it was demodectic mange which I knew already and is caused by a low immune system. The treatment he offered was close to $500 for each dog. One was by ivomectin 1% solution but wouldn't tell me the dosage so I wouldn't do it at home. He knows that's what I worm with. And the other was a series of dippings. Which I know there is no over the counter dip for demodex.. And heard and read other home remedies for it that's why I was asking.


Hey me too. I am treating with ivermectin. You can buy it @ Tractor Supply. I buy Ivomec 1% simple. I have a Neapolitan Mastiff. She weighs 80 lbs and he told me to give her 2 cc's I hope this helps.


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

Salina said:


> i treated my dog with ivomectin. no dips. but it was not too bad when i found out. the dips at my vet would have been 20$ per dip. one dip a week is normal. but as i said, i only used ivomectin. why would he not tell you the dosage?? are you supposed to go there every day? i'm confused. i gave my dog ivomectin for a little longer than one month. every day.


I have been giving it to my Neo Mastiff for 2 months and she's the same


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

GSDowner88 said:


> Vet told me that it's also called scabies I never heard that before... But just going by what he said. Guess he wouldn't give me dosage due to him losing money not sure. What dose did u give ur dog for ivomectin for mange.
> 
> Oldhounddog I give 1/10cc per 10lbs of ivomectin 1% every mnth.


So Downer, my vet told me to give my 80 pound Mastiff 2 ccs every day. Do I need to give her more? I'm talking about the Mange.


----------



## Glo (May 11, 2013)

Salina said:


> Since your little one is only 7weeks old, its not used to ivomectin yet, right? So you have to build tolerance first. My little one was 5 month when we got her and a lab, so i cant tell you the dosage for yours. I started with 0.1 every day and then slowly increased to 0.8 over a period of 3 weeks. Once she was on 0.8 it really started working and i treated for another 3 weeks. Then they were gone. I did not use any dips. She had demodectic mange.
> Your dog is younger and smaler, so it probably needs way less.


Salina, how much should I give my Neo Mastiff? She's 80 pounds


----------

